# checked my trap this morning



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I checked my tap this morning and noticed that the door was closed. As I approached I realized that it was a opposum. I thought about killing it and using it for coyote bait but, I just decided to turn him loose. I used some sardines and they did the trick. I have been using sardines in a sock for coyote and bobcat but I have'nt been successful.

just thought I would share that with yall.

good luck hunting


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Shoulda killed it (as long as it was legal to do so)..... wouldn't have made good coyote bait anyway.....but the only good grinner.....is a dead grinner :sniper:

It'd be 1 less to recatch :beer:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yeah its leagal. I was going to kill it but he was just a little guy so I turned him loose. I bought some more sardines so Ill keep you posted if I catch anything tonight. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

predator hunter said:


> I have been using sardines in a sock for coyote and bobcat but I have'nt been successful.


well that sure is not surprising. Sardines may work for racoon and Mink, but even for those 2 species I'd preffer to use other bait.

For fox, yotes, etc, use tainted (spoiled) meat. When you see a raod kill, use it fro bait.


----------

